# Need some help with hitchhiker ID please New Pics



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I would appreciate help in identifying these hitchhikers that came in on 2 different pieces of Live Rock from the same LFS.

The first pic I think is a Condilactus Anemone but would appreciate confirmation.

The Second looks to me like a BTA (Bubble Tip Anemone) but I am no expert.

The third appears to be some type of Clam or Oyster that seems to be upside down on the rock and you can see a bit of purple color at one end when it's open. It opens and closes by itself.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Condylactis anemone in the top pic. Nice hitchhiker!

Not sure about the second one; it looks like something that's growing back after having been cut.

Those mussels are common on live rock from the Gulf. They live very well if your water is dirty, but die if things get too clean for them. You could always feed them, of course. Those little green m&m looking things near the mussel are _Valonia_ sp algae balls. They're cute up to a point, but eventually they burst, releasing thousands of spores which then settle to take over your tank.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks OS! 

So should I scrub the rocks and lose that alge? Guess that muscle wont last long then since my water is good atm. 

Anybody else on what looks like a BTA?


----------

